# New Pinarello FP Quatro



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

This Pinarello was sitting in Brone's bike shop window, and just my size too. So after thinking about it for a week I bought it. At first I was experiencing buyers remorse, and tryied to come up with reasons why I shouldn't have done it.

Well the anxiety wore off and I love it, especially the black on black with the negative decals. The frame originally had a shinny surface onto which decals were added. Then the entire frame was painted with a matt coat. The decals were then removed leaving behind a kind of relief/negative area which was shinny. It will look spectacular in the sun!There is a video on YouTube showing this technique. You guys with the same frame are familiar with what I'm talking about 

The bike came with Pinarello MosT brakes, but I wanted a full Campy bike, so we made a swap to Campy Centaur's. We couldn't get black Athenas. I also traded the original seat for a Fizik Arione. Aluminum bottle cages were my choice over the flimsy pro style. 

I hope you enjoy the pictures. Also check out my Bianchi/Pinarello side by side pix in the Campy section.

-Bill in Winona, MN (very hilly)


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice bike! Enjoy it for many safe a healthy miles


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

very nice....hope u enjoy the ride.....


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice, but why the tape where the RD housing exits the chainstay? Makes it look cheap and doesn't belong on a Pinarello. The plastic ferrule on the RD housing entering the RD is for the frame and comes with the frame when shipped from Pinarello. The person who put the bike together mixed some things up!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Frankie13 said:


> Nice, but why the tape where the RD housing exits the chainstay? Makes it look cheap and doesn't belong on a Pinarello. The plastic ferrule on the RD housing entering the RD is for the frame and comes with the frame when shipped from Pinarello. The person who put the bike together mixed some things up!


All ferrules are where they are supposed to be. I added the black tape as additional protection to the chain stay. I've done this to all my bikes, maybe not a complete wrap around, but some additional protection anyway. On the Pinarello I did a complete wrap to protect the resin, and it's not readily visible, it doesn't jump out at you.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Bill Bikie said:


> All ferrules are where they are supposed to be. I added the black tape as additional protection to the chain stay. I've done this to all my bikes, maybe not a complete wrap around, but some additional protection anyway. On the Pinarello I did a complete wrap to protect the resin, and it's not readily visible, it doesn't jump out at you.


Well, I'm not Mr know it all, but I'm sure you didn't use the correct ferrule at the RD. I'm not saying it doesn't work but this one goes into the frames internal cable routing.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Frankie13 said:


> Well, I'm not Mr know it all, but I'm sure you didn't use the correct ferrule at the RD. I'm not saying it doesn't work but this one goes into the frames internal cable routing.


You may be correct sir. I'll ask Mark at the shop about. However everything seems to function ok.


----------



## clydesdale.pr (Feb 6, 2012)

I love the BoB FPQ!!! Does anyone knows if this frame comes with the Pinarello lettering in other color than red (for BoB)?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

clydesdale.pr said:


> I love the BoB FPQ!!! Does anyone knows if this frame comes with the Pinarello lettering in other color than red (for BoB)?


I have a BoB with black lettering. The only red large PINARELLO script is on the underside of the downtube. "Negative" black script is on the sides of the seat tube, and either side of the downtube. Below explains how it was done, or how I think it was done. 

The frame originally had a shinny surface onto which decals were added. Then the entire frame was painted with a matt coat. The decals were then removed leaving behind a kind of relief/negative area which was the original surface. It will look spectacular in the sun!There is a video on YouTube showing this technique. You guys with the same frame are familiar with what I'm talking about.

Most other Pinarello's while still attractive, do not deviate too much from the other brightly painted manufacturers frames. BoB reall jumps out, though in a subtle way. Kind of like a soft BANG!


----------



## clydesdale.pr (Feb 6, 2012)

Bill Bikie said:


> I have a BoB with black lettering. The only red large PINARELLO script is on the underside of the downtube. "Negative" black script is on the sides of the seat tube, and either side of the downtube. Below explains how it was done, or how I think it was done.
> 
> The frame originally had a shinny surface onto which decals were added. Then the entire frame was painted with a matt coat. The decals were then removed leaving behind a kind of relief/negative area which was the original surface. It will look spectacular in the sun!There is a video on YouTube showing this technique. You guys with the same frame are familiar with what I'm talking about.
> 
> Most other Pinarello's while still attractive, do not deviate too much from the other brightly painted manufacturers frames. BoB reall jumps out, though in a subtle way. Kind of like a soft BANG!



Thanks Bill!! My question was because I'm thinking on getting a FPQ and that BoB is nice!!! I've seen other pics in other places and it seems the large red PINARELLO was under and on one side of the downtube. Do you have pics showing the other side of the bike? I'll appreciate it...

On another topic, I'd like to know the approx size of a FPQ for my frame. I'm 6'-2" and my inseam is 34".

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

clydesdale.pr said:


> Thanks Bill!! My question was because I'm thinking on getting a FPQ and that BoB is nice!!! I've seen other pics in other places and it seems the large red PINARELLO was under and on one side of the downtube. Do you have pics showing the other side of the bike? I'll appreciate it...
> 
> On another topic, I'd like to know the approx size of a FPQ for my frame. I'm 6'-2" and my inseam is 34".
> 
> Thanks!!!


My height is 5'9" and I weigh about 148-150lbs. I have a 55cm top tube and a 10cm stem with some rise to it. Also I have a 6cm vertical (+/- 0.5cm) differential between the top of the saddle nose and the center of the stem. I'm a small to average rider with a compact position. Not too much extension or drop.

I would order a bike from a pro shop and also get fitted by an experienced rider. The bike may not come with a saddle you like, or a stem and bar that doesn't quite work. The shop should be willing to swap a few parts to make the bike work for you. After all, you're spending big bucks.

Even though most bikes now have sloping top tubes, frames are still measured the old fashioned way, otherwise a 54 Acme would'nt be the same as a 54 Ajax frame.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

clydesdale.pr said:


> Thanks Bill!! My question was because I'm thinking on getting a FPQ and that BoB is nice!!! I've seen other pics in other places and it seems the large red PINARELLO was under and on one side of the downtube. Do you have pics showing the other side of the bike? I'll appreciate it...
> Thanks!!!


The only large red logo is on the bottom of the downtube. The drive and non-drive sides are the same in terms of graphics. 

Mine has red cables, red hoods, black bar tape, black bar and stem with accents, black Blackburn cages, and a black saddle with red accent. And of course the athena groupo.
My shop swaped the Pinarello brakes for Campy. I wanted full Campangnolo. 

Your bike may come with Fulcrum 5 wheels, which are pretty good all around wheels. The HED Jet 4 is oly 100gms lighter but faster and a great descender ($1000.00). DT Swiss are very light and fast, but big bucks ($2000.00+). I live in a hilly area and do a lot of climbing at slower speeds, and the Fulcrums work for me. I have them on both bikes.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill Bikie said:


> I added the black tape as additional protection to the chain stay.


I was kind of concerned, like you are, about scratching the chain stay on the new Paris I've ordered. I decided to order the kit of clear 3M film (same as used on cars) from empireclearshield.com that someone else recommended here.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently bought a BoB FPQuatro. I upgraded to Mavic Kyserium SRs and a MoSt UltraLight Carbon Stem. I also ordered Ultegra Grey brake calipers. Great bike. Best of luck with your new ride.


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

i love that BoB! Beautiful bike!


----------



## jram (Apr 6, 2012)

Carbon stem & seatpost for 2012? 
btw what size frame is that? did you get it fitted to you by bike shop?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

jram said:


> Carbon stem & seatpost for 2012?
> btw what size frame is that? did you get it fitted to you by bike shop?


Not sure what size it is, but it fits me. Probably a 54-55. 
I've since replaced the Fulcrum wheels for HED Ardennes SL's, and have gone to an Easton 110mm stem. The bar is Pinarello Most. Also I replaced the Athena 11 for a crisper feel Record 10


----------



## Helms (Oct 19, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> Not sure what size it is, but it fits me. Probably a 54-55.
> I've since replaced the Fulcrum wheels for HED Ardennes SL's, and have gone to an Easton 110mm stem. The bar is Pinarello Most. Also I replaced the Athena 11 for a crisper feel Record 10



To find out the size of your Quattro, just check the serial number on the bottom. I believe it's the fourth and fifth (sometimes sixth on 51.5 etc.) that state the size. It will be something like 4B854000..... The "54" is the frame size.


----------



## stansays (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear mates, I just gotten a FPQ (2011) recently but gotten another offer for Paris 2012 with DI2. I more fancy for mechancial levers than digital. But how different is the Paris frame as compared to FPQ? Am in 2 minds now


----------



## Tminor44 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying this exact bike! $3100...does anyone know the difference between the FPQuattro Athena and the regular FP Quattro?


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Tminor44, Athena one is equipped with Campagnolo train, sprockets, Campagnolo brakes, cables, gummies and shifters. Wheels are MOst Wildcat while on "Regular" one they are Shimano, not sure about all cases though. Also, normally "Regular" one may be all around MOst and Shimano, although there is SRAM version too.
This is excellent although expensive bicycle and I recommend to get it.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

I may be incorrect, but I was under the impression they're simply the same bikes with different groupo options. When I bought mine, I had a choice of the FP4 with Ultegra, or FP4 with Athena. As I was used to Shimano on my Trek 2.3, I opted for the Shimano package, but as I recall while there was a price difference, it was only a slight one.


----------



## Tminor44 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Jw1325! I'm relatively new to cycling and am purchasing my 1st real road back soon. Much appreciated!


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had my White/Silver Quattro for about two months, but maybe only 150 miles in the saddle here with cold winter weather. Great bike, but I'd recommend building a Paris before upgrading a Quattro. By the time you add in wheels and swap in a carbon crank, you're practically to the price of a new Paris built with better components and you still won't be at Paris weight.

That said, the Quattro is a fantastic bike with all the qualities a Pinarello brings. Trading back and forth with my son's Paris, the ride is extremely similar, plush on the road vibration, snappy acceleration, great stability, and great handling. Loving it.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Indeed, same bikes with different groups. But wait - I guess two bikes with same frame and different groupos are different bikes already. 
Whatever it is I will just join to others and say Quattro is one excellent bicycle with just huge potential.


----------



## PinaSD (Mar 11, 2013)

awesome bike!!!


----------

